# Thorneside 22/09



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Well after my fishing plans were foiled for today (I really love my two year old except when she interrupts with my fishing plans) I cracked the sh1ts and now the missus has agreed on an early morning trip so I won't be home too late.

I plan on being on the water by 5ish and off the water again by 10ish. Low tide is mid morning, as this is a new area I am not sure what is the best tide to fish it on, but early morning should be good.

Slider65 had a good session here last Sunday so hopefully it will fire for me tomorrow. Anyone is welcome. It is a canal estate and they are called Aquatic Paradise Canals.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey wayne
I have fish there more often late in the day just before dark on incoming and outgoing tides and always managed to get into some action there. One thing i have noticed is that late in the day you can find the bait being pushed up high against the rock and you will see the predators hitting them right up tight against the rock so i have always found it pays to keep a small popper handy if it is starting get late in the day and the sun is starting to go down. i have never pulled anything realy big out of there, mainly due to there being so much structure for them to bust you up on, But over the years and talking to people that live there, they all say that they have seen cod up over 70-80cm cruising the rocks at dusk chasing the bait especially late in thee year as it gets hotter

i first started fishing there about 15 years ago when i was renting a house 5 min pushbike ride away. I used to get home from work by 3.30pm and be down there fishing from the little part areas at the ends of the blind cannels by 4.30pm and used to alway manage to find something that would nail my lures or flies.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hi wayne,

i will probably put in the canals around 5 myself, and paddle around to tingalpa creek. it's normally lovely in the early morning


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Hope to see you on the water then Ezra. I'll look out for you.

Where is the best launching spot and car parking facilities? Can you park in the ring road at the opening of the canals? and launch to the right of it.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i normally put in at the canal end on dorsalr drive, cos that nearest my house 

i think it's ok where they enter the bay, there is definalty a car park there.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

There is parking out at the enterance to the cannel and there is a sandy break in the rock wall where the park fronts the main channel into the cannels


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. Now lets see if I can't break this run of bad mojo and catch more than two fish in a session!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

WayneD said:


> Thanks for all your help. Now lets see if I can't break this run of bad mojo and catch more than two fish in a session!!!!


Hope so too, Wayne you're overdue for a great session

good luck

cheers


----------

